# Bull Red Rigs



## Seatrout7 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wondering what is the preferred rig while fishing for the bulls! What style sinker? How heavy and length of the leader?


----------



## Chap (Sep 21, 2020)

I fish lighter than a lot of other people.  I go with 30lb braid and a 20lb fluoro leader.  I usually go with a 10ft leader and tie in to a short coated wire leader, usually no more than 8-10 inches long.  Usually a 4/0 or 5/0 circle hook.  If I can only find the schoolies I drop down to a 3/0.  I use a plastic bead to keep the sinker off of the knot.  The size sinker depends on where I'm fishing.  If I'm surf fishing I use a 3 or 4 oz pyramid or bank sinker.  If I'm in the inshore creeks in my Gheenoe, I just use a 2 oz.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 21, 2020)

This is it...



If he breaks you off, all he's carrying is the hook, and line. No sinker...

Also with the weight riding close to the bait on the cast, it flies very well.  Finally, the frog tongue sinker shown is the best in the business at holding bottom.

You can lighten your components some, and do just fine, but make no mistake, this IS THE RIG, for big boy surf fishing.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 22, 2020)

Boy ....you guys go a lot heavier than I do.  I fish carolina or fish finder rig.
30# braid with sinker slide and breakaway weight. The weight has wire arms that hold bottom. I shore fish in a very tidal river...2 oz regular but bump up to 3oz when really running. Then swivel to short 30# 1 foot mono leader. Then inline circle hook.
i use a bait runner reel. One addition I learned on line! Used to have to use finger protection or d cut my finger during cast then read about the cannon breakaway. Solved that problem and works like a charm.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 22, 2020)

17 Lb Trilene XL
2 oz Egg Sinker (or higher if needed, conditions really drive this)
Bead
#50 Swivel - Palomar Knot
#25 Florocarbon - Reverse Palomar Knot, 5 feet minus tag ends of knots, comes out almost 4 ft when done
3/0 Khale hook (or larger, depends on bait size really), Palomar Knot

Keep the rod tip up when fighting, let the rod tip and the drag do the work.


It's basically the fishfinder/carolina rig.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 22, 2020)

I use about 4 ft of coffee colored braided wire. I do that cause we catch sharks while fishin for the bulls n cows. I guess they like the same food. It's not a heavy braided wire, I forget the poundage, maybe 40 or 50 #. It's not much more than the 30# mono I use I remember that. 6oz egg weight on the coffee wire but i put a bead n a crimp in the middle so the egg weight only stays at the top half of the leader.
Old 2/0 penn senator in working order and any ol medium/heavy weight rod'll work.
This I use from the back of the anchored boat.
Idk about surf fishin for em. You would need heavy shock leader like some mentioned above.... at least for the cast itself


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 23, 2020)

I would highly suggest a barbless inline circle hook.  This greatly reduces the chances of deep hooking a fish and it makes unhooking a deep hooked fish much easier when it happens.  We owe it to the fish, especially a fish that is C&R only.  If it was a fish that you could kill to eat, I'd be all about using treble hooks.  
sb


----------



## markmg (Oct 22, 2020)

Ive been using a new rig the DNR provides for FREE, works incredibly well. Literally eliminates gut hooks with the same amount of hookups. These old female drum are essential to the future of our fishery, take care of them and get them back in the water very quickly.
Here is the link to sign up for the rigs. They are super short, about 3-4 inches long with a fixed sinker at one end and a big circle hook at the other. The sinker keeps the hook from being swallowed, shockingly simple really.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GRLP...-KWJ6PxdPsmTWbszHQuL5zRJk5LUQIHeqrs7p1LSa8EZk

https://www.facebook.com/CoastalGaDNR


----------



## Seanote (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the information.  I sent to the site for my leader(s).  I agree with barbless hooks and a quick C&R.  I know most of you are old enough to remember when there were no reds.  We do need to protect this resource.  Now I just need to go catch some.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Oct 26, 2020)

markmg said:


> Ive been using a new rig the DNR provides for FREE, works incredibly well. Literally eliminates gut hooks with the same amount of hookups. These old female drum are essential to the future of our fishery, take care of them and get them back in the water very quickly.
> Here is the link to sign up for the rigs. They are super short, about 3-4 inches long with a fixed sinker at one end and a big circle hook at the other. The sinker keeps the hook from being swallowed, shockingly simple really.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GRLP...-KWJ6PxdPsmTWbszHQuL5zRJk5LUQIHeqrs7p1LSa8EZk
> ...




Those rigs are legit.  That short leader  keeps the hook from getting too deep.  And they are super easy to copy.  I've used them sucessfully and would highly recommend them to someone who is looking for a good, reliable rig.  I did prefer the one rigged for easy weight adjustment.
sb


----------



## LowCounty7777 (Nov 2, 2020)

Silver Bullet said:


> Those rigs are legit.  That short leader  keeps the hook from getting too deep.  And they are super easy to copy.  I've used them sucessfully and would highly recommend them to someone who is looking for a good, reliable rig.  I did prefer the one rigged for easy weight adjustment.
> sb



I used the DNR rig yesterday and landed a nice bull red. Hooked on side of lips and super easy to remove.


----------



## markmg (Nov 9, 2020)

Silver Bullet said:


> Those rigs are legit.  That short leader  keeps the hook from getting too deep.  And they are super easy to copy.  I've used them sucessfully and would highly recommend them to someone who is looking for a good, reliable rig.  I did prefer the one rigged for easy weight adjustment.
> sb


I agree. The three way swivel rig makes it easy to change weights for condition. Really like having the weight of the rig and bait close together, makes casting much easier.

I add about 6ft of 60-80lb mono to the main line to keep shark break offs from happening as much.


----------



## HOBO (Mar 3, 2021)

Seanote said:


> Thanks for the information.  I sent to the site for my leader(s).  I agree with barbless hooks and a quick C&R.  I know most of you are old enough to remember when there were no reds.  We do need to protect this resource.  Now I just need to go catch some.


I'm 76 years old and fished the coastal Georgia area all my life and guided for 55 of those years...  I don't guess I'm old enough because there has never not been redfish in my lifetime...Its all in knowing where and when to go and how to fish...


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

Railroader said:


> This is it...
> 
> View attachment 1039898
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a shock leader near that long.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I don't think you need a shock leader near that long.



Well, that pic shows 20 feet...that may be a little long, but reasonable.

A fresh whiting head, and the rig and a 6-8 oz lead is quite a load. 

 With a 12' rod, 3-4 feet of drop and several wraps around the spool, you eat up 20' pretty quick.

My surf casting has evolved into using 80# braid shock leaders for throwing the heavy stuff with conventional reels.

It doesn't stretch, loads the rod better than mono, and you can make a much smaller knot than 50# mono.

Gotta be careful using braid shockers on spinning reels, or you can easily wind up with a trigger finger sliced to the bone...lol


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 3, 2021)

lonewolf247 said:


> I’ve done best with a drop shot rig, baited with cracked crab, dead shrimp, or cut mullet. Find the deep holes for the bull reds and black drum .




I copied my own post from another thread. This is how I’ve done best. When fishing in shallow marsh areas I have used stoppers(pick your favorite).  I don’t compromise on heavy duty tackle, when targeting really big reads and and black drum. Aside from setting your drag right, I always use 65lb braid line, and 7.0 size hooks.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Well, that pic shows 20 feet...that may be a little long, but reasonable.
> 
> A fresh whiting head, and the rig and a 6-8 oz lead is quite a load.
> 
> ...


I tape my finger with friction tape.


----------



## Bobbrown (Mar 4, 2021)

To keep from slicing your finger look up. Breakaway Cannon.
thing works great


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 4, 2021)

Where are you fishing?  Surf, channel or flats?

In the channel I used a Carolina rig with as much weight as the current requires.

On the flats I use a popping cork, jig head sized to depth and a shrimp style jig. 

I have caught dozens of reds, like in the photo, with 20-lb braid and a 20-lb fluorocarbon leader.  It always reassuring to know you knots, and gear, can handle a 20-minute fight.  That is a 2500 series reel.


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 4, 2021)

Beehaw - Not trying to sound like a jerk, but the red in your pic more than likely died after you released her. holding large fish vertical causes their insides to tear (from gravity), and the result is death.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 12, 2021)

Knotmuch said:


> Beehaw - Not trying to sound like a jerk, but the red in your pic more than likely died after you released her. holding large fish vertical causes their insides to tear (from gravity), and the result is death.



People have used boga's for decades. It's a frowned upon practice now but if it really killed even half the number of fish you claim, they'd be extinct.


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 15, 2021)

Fletch - Believe what you want.


----------



## Seanote (Mar 15, 2021)

There is nothing wrong with a Boga, just support the fishes' body.  It is not designed for our gravity.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 15, 2021)

How are you supposed to weigh it if you are supporting it? Is it ok for 4 seconds but not for ten seconds?


----------



## Rich M (Mar 15, 2021)

The fish holding police always show up.  

As long as you aint dropping the fish all over the place and letting it beat itself up on the boat, or grabbing the gills and damaging them, things should be fine with a quick picture.

To the fish police - I guess every fish that ever jumped outta the water done tore its guts out and died.


----------



## Seanote (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow touchy subject.  Sorry I replied.  I am just trying to pass on some information in case you are ignorant on the subject.  Sorry if I insulted you.


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 16, 2021)

Rich M said:


> The fish holding police always show up.
> 
> As long as you aint dropping the fish all over the place and letting it beat itself up on the boat, or grabbing the gills and damaging them, things should be fine with a quick picture.
> 
> To the fish police - I guess every fish that ever jumped outta the water done tore its guts out and died.



I'm definitely not the "Fish Holding Police", but if you're trying to compare a fishes' natural behavior of jumping out the water to being held vertical by a Boga, then I'm wasting my time. Fish on, and be safe on the water.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Mar 16, 2021)

Does this only apply to reds? Or does it apply to all fish? Just think how many bass must die each year. I’d venture a guess that more damage is done by holding fish by their jaw, than from gravity tearing their insides. There’s only so much space inside a fish. It ain’t like there’s massive amounts of extra space for their innards to tear from movement. Their jaws supporting their body weight is much more likely to cause problems, IMO.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 16, 2021)

Knotmuch said:


> I'm definitely not the "Fish Holding Police", but if you're trying to compare a fishes' natural behavior of jumping out the water to being held vertical by a Boga, then I'm wasting my time. Fish on, and be safe on the water.



You do the same.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2021)

When I get a big jugbelly red that bottoms out the boga, I always make sure to give it a few good slaps on the belly before releasing it.


----------

